# Cant edit topic titles



## gizmo_gal (May 5, 2008)

I cant edit my topic titles, yet when ever I scroll my mouse over it says "click/hold to edit title" Or something like that.

Is there anyone--besides mods--who CAN edit titles and if so how do I do it?

I didn't know, until 5 minutes ago that there were "skins" for this site and I suppose that I've just got the default dark blue one displaying.


----------



## Destructobot (May 5, 2008)

Only staff members can edit topic titles. Magazine Staff are too puny to edit anything but our own topics, so you'll need to ask a mod if you want one changed.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 5, 2008)

Report your own topic and a mod will fix it.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 5, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Report your own topic and a mod will fix it.


Really? Well...you ARE a mod...

Would you fix some of my topics with typos in them?


----------



## dice (May 5, 2008)

we're not going to search through all your topics for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like he said just report it and someone will deal with it


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 5, 2008)

Were are these mythical gbatemp skins you speak of?


----------



## Ferrariman (May 5, 2008)

Down there


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Were are these mythical gbatemp skins you speak of?



Drop-down menu at the bottom of the page ...


----------



## dice (May 5, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Were are these mythical gbatemp skins you speak of?


scroll to the bottom of the page


----------

